# Emachine



## mdavison69 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hello all, 

I have an Emachine that is a few years old, and the onboard ethernet dosent seem to be working. Whenever i plug it in it tells me that there is a cable unplugged and i cant access the internet from it. i have a pci network card that i plugged in and it dosent want to work either, it will seem to work for a few seconds and then tell me that there is a cable unplugged... so i disabled the on board ethernet and the pci card is still telling me it is unplugged every few seconds. Any ideas? ive tried new drivers, and old drivers... the cable is still good, because i swapped it out with a new one just in case and i am getting the same result. Any suggestions would be appreciated, ive toyed with it for weeks without any results. Dont know why but it just stopped working one day.

Emachine T2085 (i think, im not sitting near it)
1.3 gh athlon
xp home
512 mem
80 gig hd


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

What are you plugging the cable into on the other side?


----------



## mdavison69 (Aug 3, 2004)

Right now I have a 4 port router plugged into it. i have tried my dsl modem alone with it. and actually just after it stopped working, i bought a new router because none of my other machines were connecting, now all of them but the emachine work. so i know the new router works. I also know that the Pci network card worked previously, i had it in another machine that died a little less than a year ago.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

if you have a Windows xp cd you can go to start, run and type sfc /scannow in the box and hit enter. This will check Windows for damaged files.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Look at this link for some possible ideas:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=59634

JamesO


----------

